# Foster puppy...breed help, PLEASE!



## LaLady (Jul 14, 2010)

Looking for help identifying the breed of my foster puppy. He was at the shelter covered from head to tail with sarcoptic mange. Now that he is better I would like to find list him on petfinder, but identifying a breed has been difficult! I know what I think, but my vet thinks finding a stray of that breed is impossible around here. Will let you know if anyone agrees with me!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Uh, terrier mix. LOL. That's the best I can do.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Border terrier mix?


----------



## traceymc (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmmmm tough one. He has the wiry fur of a Cairn terrier.


----------



## my4babies (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks alot my dog Jasper. He is a miniture schanuzer/golden retriever mix


----------



## LaLady (Jul 14, 2010)

I have heard border terrier a lot. Problem is that an adult male border terrier weighs 16 pounds at most. He is 3 1/2 months and weighs 25 pounds already! I have heard airedale terrier, irish wolfhound, and wire haired viszla (but I haven't seen any of those around here). I had noticed that he has some of the same coloring of the golden lab so I might be liking schnauzer/golden retriever. I will have to go to google images and see if I can find some pictures of that mix. Thanks. Any other ideas would be apprciated!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

It's quite unlikely that it would be a wire haired viszla. They are not common, and the breeders are usually careful with what happens to their pups. Unless you have a local breeder where there might have been an "escape", I wouldn't even consider it. However, it's not too far fetched to think a airedale/short haired viszla, or other terrier x other hunting mix. I think it would be safe to label him as a terrier mix.


----------



## Romë's Mama (Jul 15, 2010)

He looks like an Irish Terrier mix to me, BUT they only weigh about 25 lbs full grown, and judging by how big his feet appear to be, he's got a LOT of growing left to do


----------

